# A good self help book



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll get some flack for this, but it's

Alcoholics Anonymous. (the "blue book" or the "big book" I believe they call it, find an open AA meeting and see if you can purchase their basic text. Mine's was only 7.50 and it's a good sized book!)

If you don't like the 12 steps, at least read the success stories.

I say this because a lot of the stories you can replace "alcoholism" with "dp" and see that many of the same principles of downfall and recovery apply.

P.S.
The biggest mistake some of us make is looking in the self-help section for self-help books.


----------



## Lilymoonchild (Jun 18, 2005)

You can purchase the AA big book at the bookstore, though, if you don't want to go to the trouble of finding a meeting. It is a blue book simply titled Alcoholics Anonymous
And I agree, it is an excellent read. If you have any other addictive issues, each of the "anonymous" groups has their own text, so you could find a meeting and get their books also if you'd like (just don't try to get all of them and read all of them, comparing book to book, like I would!)


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm sticking with the Linden Method.


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi person3, you won't get any flack from me about that book. And I sure am glad other addicted people got together and borrowed the steps to apply to different substances or ways of acting (out) compulsively. I've been helped by a couple of Big Books. But the one by the --uhh--Original Artists--haaa, can't beat that. 70 years old and the message still applies. powerless, unmanageability, coming to believe..Oh so important..and the 3rd step prayer I say every day if I don't forget. Nobody bugs me about being on meds either, which crops up now and then as controversy. My sobriety date is 9/28/83. Glad also the Big Book says to seek professional help too--that saved my a** when I read that part. 
--jake


----------

